# New 18" x 10" SSR SP1's on my R32 GTR



## GTR--J (Oct 12, 2005)

Wheels are in!!! 18 x 10 + 16 !! They weigh 22 lbs..These will be my street wheels and the 19 lbs 18 x 9.5 + 22 advan SA3's will be my track wheels. I'll have some pics by friday or saturday mounted because I'm waiting for my nissan mudguards, rear aprons, side skirts and lower spoiler to be repainted. Fedex just left them in my carport 20 ft. from the street..... F#@$in idiots!!!! I'm surprised they were there when I got home.
Big thanks to Eric and Troy @ XS engineering for all their help!


----------



## Moelders (Jul 7, 2006)

Nice rims! :thumbsup:

Look forward to seeing some pics of them on your car!


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Very nice wheels,now get some tires on those bad boys and post up the pics.


----------



## g00kb0i (Mar 3, 2003)

What tire size will you be running with this setup? May you please let me know if you have any rubbing issues at full steering lock. Thanks in advanced.


----------



## scby rex (Jul 7, 2008)

yeah lets see these mounted!


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Wicked choice, I've got the same but in 19x9.5 +12 fitted with 275x30x19, mine are in the Buff finish.


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

Gucci!!


----------



## scby rex (Jul 7, 2008)

getting mounted today?


----------



## GTR--J (Oct 12, 2005)

A few quick pics before the N1 mud guards, side skirts, rear aprons, front grill, and lower lip go back on monday. I have 275/35/18 tires on and they sit perfect on the rims. I'll be picking up some adjustable rear upper links to add a little more negative camber. Black rays nuts should be here any day as well. If the car is lowered any more in the rear I'll have to roll the inner lip on the fender. The rims look 100x's better than the Advan SA3's 

And gOOkbOi there is no rubbing issue however if your rear end is lower than mine and you have a soft suspension you WILL need to roll the rear fender lip. I have -3 degree's camber in the front and any more negative camber and the tire WILL rub the bracket where the upper link connects, there is about 3mm of clearance there. The fronts have always hit the plastic inside the front fender with my height under VERY HARD bumps which is kinda rare where I live.

I'll have better pics with a better camera once the body parts go back on:smokin:


----------



## g00kb0i (Mar 3, 2003)

thanks for the response !!! car looks great as well. good job.


----------



## R0B (May 14, 2005)

i like what you've done with the calipers


----------



## etikoner (Apr 14, 2007)

Looks gorgeous, i love those rims on R32's or any car for that matter, It hasa great stance!


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

That looks great.


----------



## VGLover (Jan 21, 2006)

Love those wheels man Ive got them on my Z32.


----------



## GTR--J (Oct 12, 2005)

PIcs of my new wheels from XS Engineering....Thanks to Troy and Eric for their help, the car looks perfect now!

I've had the car for 3 years now and these are the parts I installed..

Engine

-new factory RBDETT 2.6
-TD-05-16 G turbo's in stock housings
-Apexi Power Fc ecu
-Datalogit software
-Blitz SBC-id3
-NGK 9's
-Apexi fuel pump (hard wired with new relay) 13.1 volts at pump
-stock injectors running %90
-Nismo single plate clutch
-Nismo engine mounts
-Aluminum intake pipes
-HKS Kansai torque controller
-HKS bov's
-HKS pods
-Earls oil cooler & oil filter relocation
-Samco hoses
-Splitfire coils
-Cusco brake stopper
-Koyo rad 53mm core
-Flexite electric fan
-Trust downpipe
-Arc Ti 100mm cat back
-stainless de-cat

Exterior
-2005 Acura Tsx hid system (projectors and ballasts) 4100K
-N1 vents
-Factory Nissan mud guards and rear aprons
-Nismo hood spoiler
-18" x 10" 16mm offset SSR SP1 professor...street wheels
-18" x 9.5" 22mm Advan SA3's....track wheels
-Sumitomo HTZ 2 275/35/18

Suspension
-Nismo front strut bar
-Buddy Club Junior Spec coilovers
spring rates 12kg/front 10kg/rear
-Cusco rear strut bar
-Cusco tension rods
-Cusco tension rod bar
-AMS adjustable rear upper link
-adjustable front upper links
-Tomei hicas lock

Interior
-Nismo gauge cluster
-Greddy EGT,oil pressure,fuel pressure and oil temperature
-Innovate Lc-1 wideband and G3 gauge
-Momo 330mm suede steering wheel
-Momo GTR gear knob

Arc 100mm Ti videos

YouTube - Arc Ti exhaust R32 gtr
YouTube - Arc Ti exhaust R32 gtr
YouTube - Arc Ti exhaust R32 gtr


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

Stunning 32 you got there mate, loving those alloys!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

The calipers look fantastic! The car looks great overall! :thumbsup:


----------

